

What sparks innovation and creativity? - solipsist

Albert Einstein once said,<p><pre><code>   “I lived in solitude in the country and noticed how the
    monotony of a quiet life stimulates the creative mind”
</code></pre>
However, is it really possible to come up with great ideas in solitude? Or do you have to see the world (and all the people involved in it) in order to be creative. Aren't your surroundings what spark curiosity, innovation, and creativity?
======
evac
In my opinion, rather than say that solitude sparks "ideas", I think it's more
accurate to say that solitude sparks "insights". And by insights, I'm
referring to a new understanding or perspective of an issue. And I believe
that insights, in turn, are what leads to ideas of new ways to solve the
issue.

I don't think solitude necessarily means that you have to lock yourself away
in a dark hole. I thought of solitude as still seeing the world, whether
through books, online communities (like Hacker News), or observing things out
in the real world, but still retaining enough private space to think and
ponder without distractions.

------
vyrotek
I think it really depends on your definition of a great idea. One might think
a great idea is a solution to a problem which people will pay for. Other
'great' ideas might not have anything to do with money at all.

What I'm trying to say is, the intention behind the idea requires different
ways to come up with it. Some might require a lot of private reflection while
others require exposure to the world.

